# 6/2-6/3/15 Snapper and 1st Kayak Cobia



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Some people have catching a snapper or cobia on their bucket list but most don't expect to catch them on a kayak. I finally made it offshore after a long stint in the bay on dock lights this winter and spring and was rewarded. My buddy and I decided to hit our honey hole we found last August in hopes that the snapper were still thick now that we could keep our snapper. 
Tuesday was predicted to be clear-ish but it was anything but that. We made it to the beach at 7 and had to wait out a thunderstorm in the trucks until about 8:30. We made it to the spot around 9:30 after trolling and catching dink kings and just as expected the triggerfish and snapper greeted us. We quickly caught our limit of snapper, saw the storms building over Pensacola and headed towards home.
The next day we headed back to the spot with clearer skies and made it to the honey hole at 8:45. After quickly catching a limit of snapper a cobia decided to follow the snapper up to the surface. After about 5 minutes of cobia fever she finally made the mistake of eating a fresh threadfin and it was on! Fought her for about 25-30 minutes and after 5 gaff pulls we got her in the gills and that ended it arty:. Packed her in a shirt with some ice and went back to the spot and got one more snapper in 3 minutes before the dolphins joined and decided to head home, happy as a clam. Made it home by 12:30 and she was marinating in some italian dressing by 2 (even had some cobia sushi).
Couldn't imagine that my first kayak cobia would've come with such a monster! I hope everyone has had a good start to the snapper season.

Tight Lines

Video:
http://youtu.be/zbK43ix6MAU​


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get em Thomas!!! Only been out a few times in the yak since me and you went out last year!~! been hitting 3MB hard lately!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice Cobe! Looks like it's a hair under 30#


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Well hell yeah! Was the cobe alone?


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Well done!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

congrats on the turd, should make for some good bbq's and smoke outs. let was a awesome day bro keep up the reports


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

great job, thanks for the info


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

awesome!!!!


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

Great pics! Catching ling on a yak has gotta be a thrill!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

hair under 30? haha...that fish is pushing 50 if not over.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

What a beast. Him and the snapper should be right at home on the grill!


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

That's awesome. Still have yet to catch a cobia out of the yak. Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

That's awesome. I have never caught a cobia from the yak. Hopefully this will be the year!


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Heck yeah nice fish! I have to get out there one day...whenever I get a cart to drag my kayak down the beach.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Guys! Yeah she was alone and about 53 inches long and very fat, we thought she was pushing 50 lbs. I've caught many a huge redfish on 3mb and I haven't had one weigh as much as that Cobia. Next on the list is a tuna or sailfish. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome! Hope I can get either half of those results tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeet! Still waiting for my first kayak cobe


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

SPECTACULAR DUDE!! Still waiting on my first yak cobe.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That cobia is a big fish. Thanks for the report and the photos.


----------

